#      -
!  ,  ,       xml   2  2013. - , ,       -.

----------


## deklarant_

> !  ,  ,       xml   2  2013. - , ,       -.


         .     
  excel      .1  -.
       ,   .1  .2    2          xml      -.
     xml (11,12) AlcoXMLviewer http://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=14775 
                  excel.
      2- , ..    2.   -   ,     ,        xml  .
   ,       excel.

----------


## minalad

Alcodil.

----------


## deklarant_

"-"

----------

!
  !!!    xml ...     -,     , ..       ...  !!!
  !!!

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>   !!!    xml ...     -,     , ..       ...  !!!
>   !!!


       - ,..   11-2()        AlcoXMLviewer(. #2)   ,        ,    ,..   xml   -()      .
  (. #2)  xml      .
 xml  -        ,      , .. .
      ,   xml        .   -        .2   .
     1  .        ( ).
       .          .

----------

,     ,    ?    ???????????

----------

> ,     ,    ?    ???????????


     ?    ,       ,   100       (  ) -  .

----------

> ?


  .       .    .        ,      ,       .

----------

